# Probably moving to Dubai - pls need feedback about salary offered!



## MissSandrix (Mar 11, 2008)

HI everyone!

Have just come back yesterday to Europe after having spent this last weekend in Dubai, 1st time for me. 

A company flew me over there & paid 2 hotel nights. Was my 3rd interview with them & tomorrow I will have their final answer regarding if I get the job or not.
They informed me about the salary package I'd receive & thus I would REALLY appreciate now if I could have your comments about this. 

(If you think it's a good offer? if I will be able to live well in Dubai with it? and maybe even be able to save some money each month... etc)

I have done quite a lot of research but still have doubts... it's so hard to know when one doesn't live in the country & know how expensive every-day life etc. So your feedback would be much appreciated!

I am single and have been offered the following:

a 9-6 job, 5 days working week
30 working days off as vacation/year
1 return ticket home/year
full health insurance
bonus equivalent of 1-2 month salary
15000 dirhams/month
1200dirhams transport allowance/month
a 1-bedroom apartment, on Sheikh Zayed Rd, opposite the Towers Rotana. 
Fully equipped, all bills paid by company.
And good discounts on the company's products.

Do you think this is an OK offer??

Many thanks in advance & greetings from Madrid!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi there & welcome.

Is the company paying for the apartment in full?

The car allowance won't get you much in the way of a leased car. That should be higher - more like AED 2,000 per month.

The basic salary isnt very high, but it isn't so bad if all accommodation is paid for. What is the job you have been offered?

Watch the wording of the 30 days holiday, as oddly, many companies here include weekends in that!

Please keep asking questions


----------



## MissSandrix (Mar 11, 2008)

Thanks Elphaba for your quick reply! 

They would pay for all the expenses in the flat, water, electricity & AC.
The person who currently holds the position I've applied for, lives in the flat now but will leave it & I would take it over, they offered me a housing allowance if not, but they & myself thought it was conveniemt to take over this flat at first & so avoid looking for accomodation when I arrive etc, and just move in! It would be totally equipped. Is this area ok? I've looked it up & it seems central & close to restaurants and shops. A parking space is included too.

I understood that the 30 days were working days so ends up 6 weeks, which is more than I have now at least!

The job is PR & Communications manager for an international hotel company, quite a lot of travelling involved.

So you think living as a single person with 15000 a month is pretty low then? even if I don't have to pay any accomodation expenses.... 
They first offered 12000, but I got it up to 15000, do not think at all that I can negotiate higher than that.

thanks again & and any other comments/feedback, is highly welcome!


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

I think you have done very well! congratulations!!! at this rate we will be organising a night out!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Miss Snadrix

The salary isn't bad, just not very high.  You certainly won't starve!

I would ask you to check two things:

1. if you decide to move out of company accommodation what will the housing allowance be? 

2. Double check the wording regarding days of holiday. I know of too many people who have come unstuck with this.


When do you plan to move out?


----------



## cairogal (Aug 11, 2007)

I'm a teacher, so that package sounds good. It all depends on your experience and qualifications and the field in which you work. Bringing in 17,200/month w/ fully paid accommodation and no utilities would give you a very decent quality of life in Dubai, unless you bring a tremendous amount of debt and/or a tendency to blow the wad.


----------



## MissSandrix (Mar 11, 2008)

Thanks Geordie & Cairogal for your replies!! 

And cairogal: I'm not a terrible spender but do I like going out & eat nice food etc (wouldn't splash out a fortune on a meal though) & I really enjoy travelling, so the discounts I'll have at the hotel chain's hotels will come handy  
I guess I will for sure be spending some money ocassionally on travelling on weekends and during holiday periods and discover UAE & countries/region nearby, I love travelling! 

by the way, do Emirates offer good deals on flights to for example Muscat? Goa? Bombay? Bangkok? and are there any good (and with a good safetly record) low-cost airlines in the region? 

But as alcohol is soo expensive for example in Dubai I don't think at all I will be wasting away a lot of my salary on things like that. 
I prefer to try for example to buy the allowed amount of alcohol that you can buy every time you enter Dubai & buy it in the tax-free shop at the airport & keep at home... or do my best to look out for Happy-Hours & ladies Nights promotions!  

I'll do my best try to save something... even if it is not much.  
Luckily I don't have any loans nor debt that I have to pay off here back home...

@Elphaba: thanks for your further info & advice. 
Just in case I'll ask them again when we speak next time if 30 days are working days (= 6 weeks) and not including weekend or if it amounts to 4 weeks holiday.
Will also ask if there is a salary revision at the end of the year or not... Is this common??
Don't know how much the housing allowance would be, if I wouldn't go for the flat they offer me. We did speak about revising my housing situation at the end of the year, in case I maybe wanted to change the current arrangement.
As for the area of the flat, opposite Towers Rotana, is it nice??

So sorry for this extremely looooong post, there's just so much to consider & think over before moving to another continent & leave everything behind! 
All your comments are of great help!!!

And oh well, I wish I could have gotten an offer of a higher salary....  

BUT I see this mainly as an exciting & different opportunity to live a while outside Europe for the 1st time, I've only lived in several European countries before & also as a definate carrer boost. 
I've just turned 31 & the position is a manager one for a well-known company. It would have taken me much longer time to reach such a position here in Spain... so hopefully if I work in Dubai for 1-2 years, this experience will then allow me to seek a better job next time when I'm back (in Europe most likely), makes sense no?? 

Bye for now & take care!


----------



## cairogal (Aug 11, 2007)

Once you're in Dubai there are some great ways to save money on nice meals out. Keep your finger on the proverbial pulse-Time Out has some great suggestions. Nicer restaurants might offer a % age off your meal if you beat the dinner rush, memberships to hotels can provide you w/ discounts to their restaurants and rooms, there are some "all you can eat and drink" specials (some crappy in quality and some much better), ladies' night gets your a couple free drinks in some places. I think you can do afford a couple holidays/year, a decent meal out once/week, and some savings on that salary if you arrive w/o debt. Though others who've witnessed the recent cost rises might think differently.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

You can get cheap local flights with a couple of airlines.

As Cairogal says look in Time Out (Dhs 5 every Wednesday) for lots of bargains, including many bars that have 'Ladies nights' where you can get free drinks (decent ones too!) for several hours. And as you say stock up every time you go through Duty Free.

I would get confirmation of a housing allowance in writing too. Can't be too careful.

You seem to have a good attitude so you'll have a great time. Dubai is an exciting place. 

Let us know when you get here and yell if you need anything


----------

